# Hierodula Majescula



## andy hood (Apr 4, 2008)

my sub adult female just moulted into a huge adult, body length of about 3.5-- 4 inch!!


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 4, 2008)

congratulations  looks like you got lucky there with the room, shes almost touching bottom :lol: . How big was she before the moult?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, she's big!!


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 4, 2008)

wow.. have u got some more pics of her with her wings unfolded?


----------



## obregon562 (Apr 4, 2008)

amazing! my ghosts all just shed into adults...im so excited! do you have any males? she looks gorgeous!

what are those _other_ green things in the back left though?


----------



## andy hood (Apr 5, 2008)

here she is this morning


----------



## andy hood (Apr 5, 2008)

o those green things on the left are succulents, i grow them and cacti another hobby of mine hehe , before the moult she was 2 inch in body length, i dont have a male i wish i did, i am looking for one but no one seems to have one


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 5, 2008)

thats huge


----------



## andy hood (Apr 9, 2008)

she certainly is huge hehe


----------



## mr nick (Apr 11, 2008)

I think everyone would agree that is a superb mantid and hopefully one that will become a mainstay in the hobby...im amazed by how vivid the red colouration is on the forelegs..i wonder if it has any other use than when used in threat display? Cool.


----------

